# What accessories are you planning to get?



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm waiting outside the Verizon store and just thought about what accessories to get...

Anyway, they're gonna want to sell me a screen protector... Should I get it? Isn't the screen scratch resistant?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I got the spare battery and external charger from the corporate store. I plan on getting the hdmi dock, but they were not cutting me any deals, so I'll get that elsewhere.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I already ordered the windshield mount. I will probably order the desktop charging cradle, when it becomes available, too.


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

Extended battery. I'd like the car and desktop docks too.


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

so far I got the kevlar cover and holster, it's nice has kickstand...


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

jfolk53 said:


> so far I got the kevlar cover and holster, it's nice has kickstand...


+1 for that cover...I like it a lot to be honest because it doesn't put to much girth to the gnex. The car window mount doesn't have a mini USB port to plug my car charger into though...I might take it back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

klisp said:


> +1 for that cover...I like it a lot to be honest because it doesn't put to much girth to the gnex. The car window mount doesn't have a mini USB port to plug my car charger into though...I might take it back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yep. Love the case. I'm in the process of removing the clip right now so I can pocket it while in the holster. I'll never use a belt clip.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

HDMI dock so i can combine it with my 360


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> HDMI dock so i can combine it with my 360


Very interesting....How do you combine it with the 360? What cool things would you be able to do?


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine will be here Tuesday. Haven't gotten much to come up on google for accessories though. This stuff in the store?


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Screen isn't scratch resistant like they say or at least mine isn't. Mine has a nasty scratch already. ticks me off


----------



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

Bare naked Nexus, only getting the extended battery that I just ordered for $25.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

gettin the extended battery a cover and the mirrored screen protectors. Sadly, i drop phones to much


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

My Nexus shows up Monday along with the Otterbox for it. I too drop my phones all too often. Love the Otterbox I can drop it off a building and it won't get hurt. Wanted the window mount but after reading that it doesn't have a charging port I may not.(Funny because if you read the description on Verizon Wireless site it says it can charge as well).


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

The usual...screen protector (got two already), extended battery and Otterbox case...


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Extended battery w/ case from VZ

Super cheap case (that does fit now -- hope it still fits with the extended battery): http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_1489wt_1413
Super cheap screen protectors: http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_2622wt_1413 <-- fyi these are neither matte nor high quality at all hahaha

And I also got an anti-glare, privacy matte screen protector (the other screen protectors are for if this one gets annoying/falls off). I really like it


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I just got the extended battery and the otterbox. thinking about the car dock.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I got a case and screen protectors. Can't live without a screen protector. I'd be very upset if I somehow got a scratch on this screen.


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I got a case and screen protectors. Can't live without a screen protector. I'd be very upset if I somehow got a scratch on this screen.


Haha..i know how you feel.... sadly je2345's gnex sounds like its badly damaged..I need to buy one asap now!...I could of swore I read that these screens were made of gorilla glass or something similar at least...guess a lot of us were wrong...

Sent from my Verizon CDMA Samsung Gnex


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

They are supposed to be made from reinforced glass or something like that which is similar to Gorilla glass...however, if these screens are easily scratchable, then it ain't "like' Gorilla glass...









The Verizon car dock is unfortunate - does not include integrated power/audio. Will not be buying it, unless someone works out a hack for it to support that.


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

Def getting the extended battery. Coworker has it and it doesn't add much thickness. Also getting the car dock. Hopefully Verizon gets the official one like the GSM version. I refuse to get a cardock that doesn't use the pins on the side of the phone.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I just got the extended battery and the otterbox. thinking about the car dock.


Does the Otterbox fit with the extended battery? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

can anyone link me the kevlar case? i cant seem to find it. tried googling. XD


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

They pushed the 3 accessory thing for me so I got the extended battery, silicone case and screen protectors and they even halved the battery and still applied my 25% discount to everything.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I returned my car "dock." yesterday, put my extended battery and Seidio case combo on today... Now i am looking for a decent car mount. I might try one of those universal ones that goes into the vents or something.


----------

